# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Первый разговор с заказчиком. Том 2

## Курица

> Помещаю эту тему здесь ,потому что подозреваю ,что она уже не раз поднималась и старожилам уже в зубах навязла. 
> Вопрос у меня такой - допустим ,вам заказали юбилей или свадьбу. 
> Как вы обсуждаете проведение с заказчиками?
>  Обязательно встречаетесь лично? Если да ,то где?
>  Как вопросы нужно задать обязательно? 
> Приходите с готовым сценарием или сначала узнаете пожелания ,потом компонуете?
>  Оговариваете ли весь сценарий подробно или только ключевые моменты?
> 
> Мне почему-то так представляется ,что если я тупо-просто спрошу у заказчика "Что бы вы хотели увидеть на своей свадьбе?" они могут ответить:"Нам главное ,чтобы свадьба прошла весело и гости остались довольно. А как - уже ваша забота" И сяду я в тупик. Вернее, в лужу.:smile:


В этой темке можно обсудить все интересующие вас вопросы на озвученную тему. :Aga: 

Так как в предыдущей одноименной темке количество страниц значительно превысило 1000 сообщений. открываем второй ТОМ! :Meeting:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

*Курица*, с удовольствием прописываюсь в новом томе!

----------


## Марина Миг

И я с удовольствием прописываюсь! Первая темка и ее участники мне очень помогли.

----------


## lyapota

Можно и мне тут немного поучиться...у опытных ведущих, уж очень много полезного и интересного у вас, спасибо оооогрооомнооеее :Smile3:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Можно и мне тут немного поучиться...


Можно, нужно, необходимо и обязательно  :Grin:

----------


## lyapota

Спасибоооо! Я так хочу "жить" на форуме круглосуточно, вот только муж гоняет, грозиться "забанить" - борюсь с ним... 

Прочитала про портфолио ведущих. Я тоже его сделала на днях, ура!!! Правда пока показывала только близким, надеюсь, что в работе пригодиться. Ни у кого портфолио никогда не видела, делала его так как чувствую, так как хотела бы видеть его будучи в роли заказчика.

----------


## Марина Миг

> Прочитала про портфолио ведущих. Я тоже его сделала на днях, ура!!! Правда пока показывала только близким, надеюсь, что в работе пригодиться. Ни у кого портфолио никогда не видела, делала его так как чувствую, так как хотела бы видеть его будучи в роли заказчика.


Я все никак не соберусь выложить свою подборку фотографий (не уверена, что могу назвать ее портфолио) в соц. сеть, все себя ругаю, но мне не очень нравится, а со своим комплексом отличницы... В общем, пока только при встрече с заказчиком ее демонстрирую. Да и фотографий мало, переписываюсь с молодоженами после свадеб, они благодарят, ног как только прошу фото... Тишина... А кто-то в открытую говорит, что это личные фотографии и они останутся в семейном альбоме. В общем, с этого сезона у меня фотографии всего с 2 свадеб и 1 юбилея. Маловато будет )))

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> В общем, с этого сезона у меня фотографии всего с 2 свадеб и 1 юбилея. Маловато будет )))


Ты в этом не одинока))))))))))))))
Но я вижу потом, что кто то из молодожёнов (как правило - невесты) выкладывают фото со свадьбы на своих страницах - а так как доступ к этим фоткам открыт - то спокойно их копирую, затем размещаю у себя, предварительно спросив их согласие, хотя ни разу мне в этом не отказывали - можно и не спрашивать))))))))

----------


## Марина Миг

> Ты в этом не одинока))))))))))))))


Это радует! )))




> можно и не спрашивать))))))))


Я так не могу, мне и фотографы знакомые предлагали фото со свадеб, не могу без разрешения - и все тут! Сильно правильная, наверное  :Taunt:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> мне и фотографы знакомые предлагали фото со свадеб, не могу без разрешения - и все тут!


Ну в таких случаях, выбираешь фотки, где ты одна в образе)))))))))))

----------


## Марина Миг

> Ну в таких случаях, выбираешь фотки, где ты одна в образе)))))))))))


Есть пара таких фоток - умереть не встать! Выражение лица - закачаешься! Смотрю на них, когда настроение плохое )))) В субботу будет свадьба у знакомых со знакомым фотографом, попрошу его, чтобы меня запечатлел во всей красе, дабы показать не стыдно было ))))
Руслан, спасибо за советы!  :Aga:

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> Руслан, спасибо за советы!


Ты же знаешь - всегда по возможности выручаю)))))))))))

----------


## lyapota

> выкладывают фото со свадьбы на своих страницах - а так как доступ к этим фоткам открыт - то спокойно их копирую


C одной из свадеб я сделала точно также, они ведь даже и мои фото выложили, где я с родственниками невесты, и, конечно, сочла за красный свет и то что нужно было скопировала, я не  в обиде, да и они тоже.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Но я вижу потом, что кто то из молодожёнов (как правило - невесты) выкладывают фото со свадьбы на своих страницах - а так как доступ к этим фоткам открыт - то спокойно их копирую, затем размещаю у себя, предварительно спросив их согласие, хотя ни разу мне в этом не отказывали - можно и не спрашивать))))))))


а я просто себя отмечаю на фото, они автоматически сохраняются на моей странице

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> а я просто себя отмечаю на фото, они автоматически сохраняются на моей странице


 :Vah:  я до этого даже не додумался  :Grin:

----------


## Nusay

Добрый день! Я например считаю, что призы должен покупать заказчик, я говорю что мне необходимо или что это может быть, ведь "на вкус и цвет" и бюджет товарищей нет. :Smile3:

----------


## Nati241275

Прочитала предыдущие посты и до меня вдруг дошло, какое количество ошибок совершалось мною до сих пор. А самое главное имела глупость однажды "якобы заказчику" выслать сценарий новогоднего корпоратива на электронку, без личной встречи, после двух бесед по телефону! Сама лично конкурентов никогда не обзванивала, и до меня не доходило что можно еще конкурсы у таких дурачков как я поспрашивать.

----------


## Руслан Шумилов

> до меня не доходило что можно еще конкурсы у таких дурачков как я поспрашивать.


Это не смертельно, хоть и несколько обидно))) Главное, что теперь ты уже подкована информацией, и подобных ошибок совершать не будешь))))))

----------


## Smetanka

я тоже на ошибках научилась и начиталась различных форумов. стараюсь встретится с клиентом. прихожу улыбаюсь, стараюсь сделать комплимент. и всегда говорю- ваша свадьба- сделаем как вы хотите и обсуждаем многие моменты.
есть такие , которые уходят думать, встретиться с другими ведущими. пока все возвращались обратно :) чего и всем желаю!
а вот по цене... всегда кажется, что если скажешь чуть подороже, то упущу клиента. Нужно научиться смело называть цену. и себя ценить

----------


## ksu0905

Здравствуйте, уважаемые Ведущие! Спасибо Вам за ценные советы, за Ваше время и помощь таким новичкам как я.  Подскажите еще когда и как лучше договариваться о получении остальной суммы (до начала банкета, после или другие варианты)?

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

По поводу оплаты, всегда говорю на встрече с заказчиками, что расплатиться можно в любое удобное время в день праздника. Обычно, люди оплачивают услуги по завершению банкета, так сказать после проделанной работы (и для меня более приятно- вознаграждение за мои труды). Перед банкетом не советую брать деньги, многие не так могут понять. Ведь мы люди творческие, главное для нас создание отличного настроения праздника, а деньги -это  :Blush2:

----------


## Саблегубик

Фирмы берут сначала процент, и перед торжеством за неделю две предоплату. Я же беру сначала предоплату 1000, а после праздника остальное. Согласна 
*Дуэт ЮЛиАНА*, 



> для меня более приятно- вознаграждение за мои труды

----------


## Юлия Николаева

так как я совсем новичок в деле проведения и общения с заказчиками, но подкинули интересный ход: когда звонят и спрашивают про цены заказчики,озвучивая стоимость (у нас как правило после этого разговор либо продолжают либо нет) не бояться своей цены, а вслед на номер заказчика выслать смс с описанием того что входит в стоимость и пусть из трех рублей вы стоите два, но остальной рубль расписать на пунктов 10(свет, звук, дым машина и т.д.), чтоб узнавая цены у других и бросая трубки им было с чем сравнить:)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Я предоплату никогда не беру. А деньги за свою работу беру всегда в конце вечера. И заказчик отдаёт деньги с ощущением удовлетворённости, что праздник удался, и ты чувствуешь себя комфортно, что смог сделать этот праздник таким классным.

----------


## ROksana

Стараюсь брать предоплату всегда. Ведь есть люди просто неугомонные, ну характер такой. Им всё не ймётся, вроде и договорились, ан нет, может кого-то получше сыскать или подешевле. А мне сюрпризы ни к чему, ведь я так не поступаю, даже если больше денег предлагают, ни за что не кину заказчика. А терять работу не хочу. Потому предоплата как гарантия для обеих сторон. А по поводу оплаты, люблю, когда перед началом работы подходят, вручают конверт - всё чинно, благородно. Хотя в конце мероприятия тоже не плохо. Особенно когда премируют.

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

[QUOTE=ROksana;4881036]Стараюсь брать предоплату всегда. 
 А не бывало у вас случаев, когда просили заказчики свои деньги обратно? Ведь по закону мы не имеем права не отдавать деньги?

----------


## Александра А.

Всем добрый вечер! Так приятно, что многие люди готовы помочь. Очень интересные ответы.
Я провела 2 свадьбы, 2 юбилея и один выпускной (у знакомых, родных). К сожалению видео и фото материала очень мало, а все требуют. "Нет материала, значит плохой ведущий! Надо же посмотреть, оценить". Как выйти из такой неловкой ситуации как людям правильно донести, что нет больше материала, но это не значит, что я испорчу Ваше торжество. И еще один вопрос, как себя вести на первой встречи с виновниками торжества?Спасибо)

----------


## Курица

> Всем добрый вечер! Так приятно, что многие люди готовы помочь. Очень интересные ответы.


*Александра А.*, и тебе доброй ночи,Саш!




> И еще один вопрос, _как себя вести на первой встречи с виновниками торжества_?Спасибо)


*Об этом*-вся темка, в которой ты пишешь-на 12-ти страницах ведущие рассуждают об этом, и еще одна уже закрытая темка-в ней более 1000 постов, это тут: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=133783

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Однозначно надо вести себя уверенно, даже если нет у вас фото или видео... Например, обговаривая встречу молодожёнов, вы должны предложить им несколько вариантов. И так практически по каждому этапу свадьбы или юбилея. Чтобы заказчик видел, что вы "в теме". 
А если будут говорить о видео, вы должны сказать, что каждая свадьба индивидуальна и не похожа друг на друга. Никакое видео не передаст эмоции... Ну, что-то в этом роде)))

----------


## elen-ka20

Задаток нужно брать ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!!! Задаток - это залог спокойного сна обеих  сторон. Конечно может  быть форсамажор,но возвращать или нет-уже будет на ваше усмотрение.Размер задатка  - тоже  на ваше усмотрение.Я беру 10-20 % за себя,DJ,видео (или фото) .Проблема в том,что если они передумают ,то  могут не сообщить вплоть до самой свадьбы и ты теряешь работу.И не только ты,но и вся команда. 



> А не бывало у вас случаев, когда просили заказчики свои деньги обратно? Ведь по закону мы не имеем права не отдавать деньги?


Не поняла по какому закону? Брать задаток без письменно оформленных договорённостей просто бессмысленно: они могут "кинуть" как с ним,так и без него..Зачем его тогда вообще брать?!! 
Чтобы такого не происходило я составляю договор ( не на фирменном бланке,без печати,но он имеет юридическую силу,так как и я , и они ставим подписи) ,где чётко прописываю как свои,так и их риски.Там много разных моментов и один из пунктов так и гласит: " в случаи расторжения договорённости задаток будет являтся неустойкой и не возвращается".
Это ооочень организует и всё потому ,что   отсекает всякие мысли  продолжать поиски не смотря на оставленный задаток,так как его им не не выгодно терять . 
А иначе получается  оставили задаток и пошли искать вчерашний день.. Нашли и тебя, выражаясь простым языком, "кинули".И  пока они бродили в поисках "лучшей жизни",ты отказалась от 5 заказов ,к примеру , на эту дату,так как в отличии от них ты человек порядочный...И всё..они забрали задаток и ушли, а ты - потеряла работу..И даже если до свадьбы 2 месяца не факт , что позвонит ещё одна  пара-шестая -  и ты возьмёшь заказ на этот день..То есть имея несколько вариантов в итоге ты сидишь без работы(
Так что брать просто так нет смысла.Замучаешься возвращать.



> Как выйти из такой неловкой ситуации как людям правильно донести, что нет больше материала, но это не значит, что я испорчу Ваше торжество. И еще один вопрос, как себя вести на первой встречи с виновниками торжества?Спасибо)


Ну во -первых нужно так рассказать о работе,чтобы им всё было понятно и без материала.... Для выбора ведущего достаточно 10-15 минут,чтобы понять что он из себя представляет.Поэтому есть 10-15 минут ,чтобы их завоевать,обаять,убедить и сразить своим обаянием,уверенностью и профессионализмом.Да...сразу не получится ,но все мы проходили это путь..

Вся темка на эту тему и я  точно помню ,что пару страниц назад обсуждали именно этот вопрос- первая встреча .

----------


## Александра А.

> Вся темка на эту тему и я точно помню ,что пару страниц назад обсуждали именно этот вопрос- первая встреча .


Спасибо за ответ) Вроде кажется все читаешь, но так много интересной и полезной информации, что самое важное и пролетает мимо.

----------


## Александра А.

Всем огромное спасибо за советы)

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

Три дня назад у меня такой был случай, впервые за шесть лет работы ведущей: я вела выпускной в техникуме, все очень были довольны, и подходит момент оплаты моей работы и родители мне вручают конверт на котором написана сумма совсем другая, чем мы договаривались ( на третью часть меньше) я в шоке,,,,,,, пересчитываю,,,,,,, и говорю но мы же договаривались за .......... Родители мне начинают доказывать, что нет именно за эту сумму мы договаривались. Этот выпускной у меня был забит еще с прошлого года( сумму я сказала при первой встрече) на протяжении года мы созванивались встречались, но за сумму и не вспоминали,,,, и здесь такая ситуация
Я готова была провалиться сквозь землю, так неудобно, будто бы я еще на вернула сверху, хотя с прошлого года у меня уже таких цен и нет, а им я уже не поднимала, думаю договорились- не удобно)))))))
Короче, деньги остальные мне привезли на следующий день. Но честно скажу, не рада я таким деньгам,))))) теперь будет уроком на будущее , ВСЕГДА ПЕРЕД ПРАЗДНИКОМ ЕЩЕ РАЗ НАПОМИНАТЬ О СУМЕ , 
может и вам всем приходиться - учиться надо на чужих ошибках)))))))

----------


## elen-ka20

Уууууу..... Пренеприятная история. У меня такого плана была проблема в это. НГ, НО .... Показала им бумагу, где все прописано и вопрос отпал... Ни какого осадка ни у кого. Расстались друзьями так сказать. 

А в такой ситуации не важно  когда всплывет проблема... Все равно останется осадок , что при нашей работе совершенно не надо((( и нам не на руку(((( 
почему  и пишу все на бумаге- ( бланк накладной для этого использую ) когда оставляют задаток: и сумму , за которую работаю , и сумму остатка для оплаты в день банкета . И обязательно беру эту бумажку с собой на работу. 
И ни каких проблем и т. д. Ну очень удобно)

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

> Уууууу..... Пренеприятная история. У меня такого плана была проблема в это. НГ, НО .... Показала им бумагу, где все прописано и вопрос отпал... Ни какого осадка ни у кого. Расстались друзьями так сказать. 
> 
> А в такой ситуации не важно  когда всплывет проблема... Все равно останется осадок , что при нашей работе совершенно не надо((( и нам не на руку(((( 
> почему  и пишу все на бумаге- ( бланк накладной для этого использую ) когда оставляют задаток: и сумму , за которую работаю , и сумму остатка для оплаты в день банкета . И обязательно беру эту бумажку с собой на работу. 
> И ни каких проблем и т. д. Ну очень удобно)


Спасибо за совет )))))) теперь так и буду делать)))) что бы не было подобных ситуаций)))) в нашей работе возможно все.

----------


## angel18

> Спасибо за совет )))))) теперь так и буду делать)))) что бы не было подобных ситуаций)))) в нашей работе возможно все.


 Тут секрет очень простой: БЕРИ ОПЛАТУ ДО НАЧАЛА БАНКЕТА! Девочки, ну вы как маленькие, ей богу. Извините, если кого обижу. Оплату до начала банкета брать обязательно. А не то вы постоянно будете попадать в такие ситуации. Ну вы сами подумайте. Пришли вы в театр, а на входе объявление:"Оплата после спектакля". Как вы думаете много людей заплатят?
Ну.может процентов 40 и заплатят, а остальные просто выбегут и все.

Тут дело в чистой психологии. Если вам платят до начала банкета, клиент уже настраивается на "хороший праздник", деньги то уже заплачены. А если деньги платятся  в конце программы, клиент вас начинает ( во время праздника) оценивать- стоите ли вы таких денег. Так что скорее всего ваши клиенты все помнили, они просто так вас оценили.

 Я несколько не хочу вас обидеть и не дай бог умолить ваши таланты, просто  супротив психологии не попрешь.
 Я сама в такой ситуации один раз была (еще в начале карьеры). Приехали мы с ди-джеем клиент не торопится платить. Начали программу. Вот я говорю что то в микрофон, а сама спиной чувствую, как клиент меня оценивает. Ситуация настолько противная, что и не передать. После этого зареклась, всегда беру деньги до начала банкета. Начинают со мной спорить- - отдаю клиентам аванс и как говорится "давай до свиданья"

----------


## KAlinchik

> Тут секрет очень простой: БЕРИ ОПЛАТУ ДО НАЧАЛА БАНКЕТА!


я всегда беру оплату " По факту". я б сама, будучи заказчиком, до начала банкета вряд ли бы платила, там и так у них забот хватает.
 если есть предчувствие, что кинут- оговорите, что оплата " после первого стола". и люди уже увидели вас в работе, и вам спокойнее.
 я же с позапрошлого года завела для себя следующее правило: так как я не оформлена, договоры составлять я не могу. так вот я , когда записываю их в свой свадебный блокнотик, кроме даты и данных их свадьбы, их координат еще и пишу цену, о которой договорились. и после этого просто даю расписаться заказчикам в этом самом блокнотике под их записью. с тех пор  проблем : а мы же договаривались за..." не было)

----------


## ROksana

Заказчики тоже люди. У каждого свои странности. Некоторые побаиваются, что деньги пред началом отдадут, ведущий расслабится, хуже будет работать, рано закончит программу и т.д. и т.п. Потому начинают тянуть, да-да, конечно, обязательно расплатимся  чуть позже, сейчас не до этого. Ведь не будешь ходить за ними с протянутой рукой, как-то унизительно. Потому этот вопрос не педалирую. Когда расплатились, тогда и хорошо. Но при встрече всегда прошу, чтобы у себя отметили, какую сумму должны, при окончании разговора ещё раз чётко озвучиваю цифры (запоминается то, что сказано последним - Штирлиц всё-таки гений).

----------


## бубочка

> Я предоплату никогда не беру.


Я тоже когда то не брала, но после одного случая связанного с выпускным у студентов, решила надо брать. Получилось , что дату они заняли и до последнего мы обсуждали как будет проходить праздник, а дня за два до мероприятия оказалось, что они не могут набрать нужной суммы, хотя я им и так скидку сделала хорошую. Вот так вот у меня пропал день. А остальную сумму беру перед началом праздника, когда подключим и проверим всю аппаратуру. Потому что в конце праздника бывает, что спросить уже не с кого :Grin:  :Meeting:

----------


## zika84

При встрече с заказчиками обязательно нужно установить позитивную волну: сделать комплимент, похвалить за что-то... Я приношу с собой примерный план праздника, и по пунктам мы обсуждаем ход праздника с возможными вариациями. Если заказчика все устроило обсуждаем цену (+ дополнительные услуги) и бронируем дату)

----------


## Ната-Я

> При встрече с заказчиками обязательно нужно установить позитивную волну: сделать комплимент, похвалить за что-то... Я приношу с собой примерный план праздника, и по пунктам мы обсуждаем ход праздника с возможными вариациями. Если заказчика все устроило обсуждаем цену (+ дополнительные услуги) и бронируем дату)


Совершенно с Вами согласна. Иногда у заказчиков от такого маленького позитива общения с тобой складываются дружеские и теплые отношения. Я тоже всегда показываю полный сценарный план. Но у нас в маленьком городке на 90000 тысяч населения около 70 ведущих, да еще приезжают с разных соседних. У нас сейчас главное - цена. Востребован тот, у кого низкая цена. А качество работы, бывает, и не играет роли для заказчика...

----------


## Огонёчек

Здравствуйте! :Smile3:  Я новичок в проведении детских праздников. В процессе подготовки к заказу возникло несколько вопросов, ответы на которые я не смогла найти на форуме.
1. Если заказывают проведение детского дня рождения , Вы проводите личную встречу в кафе или все нюансы обсуждаете по телефону?
2. Если проводите, то кафе выбираете поближе к себе или к заказчику?
3. Если день рождения планируется провести дома- вы приезжаете на просмотр места проведения или просто приезжаете на пару часов раньше, чтобы успеть подготовить место, адаптировать конкурсы(например, когда по сценарию нужно что-то найти)?
Буду очень благодарна на ответы. :Tender:

----------


## Саблегубик

> 1. Если заказывают проведение детского дня рождения , Вы проводите личную встречу в кафе или все нюансы обсуждаете по телефону?


обсуждаю все по телефону- если человеку нужен договор мы встречаемся (у меня есть возможность через фирму заключать договора и выдавать чек)





> 3. Если день рождения планируется провести дома- вы приезжаете на просмотр места проведения или просто приезжаете на пару часов раньше, чтобы успеть подготовить место, адаптировать конкурсы(например, когда по сценарию нужно что-то найти)?


не выезжаю на место  :Smile3:  интересуюсь сколько пространства в нашем распоряжении. и куда можно ходить куда нет. хотя чаще все происходит в одной комнате

----------


## Огонёчек

Спасибо за ответ.
А второй вопрос почему-то проигнорировали...

----------


## Саблегубик

> А второй вопрос почему-то проигнорировали..


Я в фирме встречаюсь, а не в кафе :Grin:  но знакомая ближе к своему дому встречается- это удобно, не выбирать место с заказчиком, а уже назвал он приехал.

----------


## Огонёчек

Спасибо большое за ответы!

----------


## AVRORA

> Я предоплату никогда не беру. А деньги за свою работу беру всегда в конце вечера.


А я вот все наоборот делаю))) Всегда беру задаток. Это гарантия и мне и заказчику, так всем спокойнее. И прошу остальную сумму перед началом банкета передать. Как правило, родители молодоженов заранее в банкетный зал приезжают, они-то и расплачиваются. И не потому так делаю, что боюсь, что мне не заплатят, а потому что не хочу отвлекать на этот момент внимание молодоженов и их родителей.

----------


## Леночка Фролова

Почитала эту тему, действительно полезная информация. Относительно денежного вопроса, я беру деньги после выполненной работы. А когда заказчики спрашивают, когда нужно расплатиться, я говорю, что в конце вечера, что бы вы знали, за что отдаете деньги, как в фильме "сначала стулья, потом деньги". Пока нареканий никаких не было. Кстати, в блокнотике я тоже всегда прописываю сумму, за которую мы договорились. Теперь только нужно действительно просить заказчиков еще и расписаться, так сказать для страховки. Спасибо всем за советы!

----------


## svetalutik

Privet vsem,a vot u menja vopros ja gde to v forume sadavala uje no mne nikto ne otvetil.Ja provodila prasdniki vsegda u drusei u snakomih besplatno.A vot sei4as hotelos bi poprobivat u 4ujih ludei.Rasskajite kak vi iskali klientov?ne ho4etsja navjasivatsja;esli prosto tak po setjam objavlenija rassilat.Mojet sdes v forume est tema gde klienti ishut tamadu?Ili gde to v internete?Saranee spasibo!

----------


## svetalutik

> Почитала эту тему, действительно полезная информация. Относительно денежного вопроса, я беру деньги после выполненной работы. А когда заказчики спрашивают, когда нужно расплатиться, я говорю, что в конце вечера, что бы вы знали, за что отдаете деньги, как в фильме "сначала стулья, потом деньги". Пока нареканий никаких не было. Кстати, в блокнотике я тоже всегда прописываю сумму, за которую мы договорились. Теперь только нужно действительно просить заказчиков еще и расписаться, так сказать для страховки. Спасибо всем за советы!


Lena a esli obmanut?4to delat`?

----------


## svetalutik

Hallo ,A kak vam svonjat u vas ob`javlenie stoit gde to?

----------


## svetalutik

> Ты попробуй сказать примерно так:
> Я, хоть и начинающая, но* перспективная* ведущая, и у меня есть много друзей ведущих профессионалов, с которыми общаюсь каждый день, и в случае чего - всегда подскажут что да как. И естественно видео-материала пока нет, но не бойтесь заказывать мои услуги, вы от этого только выиграете - а именно, вы получите отличный праздник, и по не высокой цене.


Klass!!

----------


## Леночка Фролова

> Lena a esli obmanut?4to delat`?


Svetalutik, меня пока никто не обманывал, да и на встрече примерно оцениваешь заказчиков так сказать смогут они так поступить или нет. Хотя риск всегда есть, но я пока буду и дальше придерживаться этой схемы. 
Всем нам желаю хороших клиентов!

----------


## Леночка Фролова

> Privet vsem,a vot u menja vopros ja gde to v forume sadavala uje no mne nikto ne otvetil.Ja provodila prasdniki vsegda u drusei u snakomih besplatno.A vot sei4as hotelos bi poprobivat u 4ujih ludei.Rasskajite kak vi iskali klientov?ne ho4etsja navjasivatsja;esli prosto tak po setjam objavlenija rassilat.Mojet sdes v forume est tema gde klienti ishut tamadu?Ili gde to v internete?Saranee spasibo!


Я тоже начинала именно со своих родных и близких праздники проводить. А когда уже решилась и у других вести, эти самые знакомые и находили мне клиентов. Так сказать сарафанное радио - самая лучшая реклама! Еще сделала визитки и календарики и раздаю на своих мероприятиях, календарики в качестве подарка, где также указаны мои контактные данные, а визитки раздаю всем заинтересовавшимся.

----------


## Огонёчек

Я размещаю объявления на бесплатных досках.еще есть страничка в контакте. Но ее надо продвигать.

----------


## svetalutik

Леночка Фролова, spasibo vam sa sovet.Nado poprobivat`visitki to*e.U nas v tom to i problema ja umnogih provodila,prosila otsiv o moei rabote v gruppe napisat`no vse tolko obechaut. :Grin:

----------


## Леночка Фролова

> Леночка Фролова, spasibo vam sa sovet.Nado poprobivat`visitki to*e.U nas v tom to i problema ja umnogih provodila,prosila otsiv o moei rabote v gruppe napisat`no vse tolko obechaut.


svetalutik, я недавно написала сама смс всем своим хорошим знакомым у кого я вела праздники или кто был на празднике, организованным мной, и просила оставить отзыв в моей группе "вконтакте" с прямой ссылкой на группу. Конечно не все откликнулись, но нашлись и передовики, которые с большим удовольствием написали отзыв.

----------


## Geshka

При первой встрече с молодыми, я даю им "Памятку". Есть, конечно, нюансы каждой свадьбы, каждый раз что-то дописывается или меняется... Но в общем, за основу можно взять....

Памятка для жениха, невесты и их родителей

I.	Встреча 
1.	Машина жениха и невесты приезжает через 10 минут после приезда гостей      и видеооператора.
2.	-Отец жениха с хлебом-солью (он принимает невестку в свой род).
-Мама невесты с иконой благословляет (по желанию).
-Мама жениха обсыпает (зерно, конфеты, монеты, орехи – по желанию).
          Когда молодые подошли и поклонились родителям, каждый из родителей говорит несколько     
          слов поздравлений детям.
         Например, 
          Поздравление родителей при встрече: 
          папа: Дорогие наши дети! Поздравляем! Вы создаёте семью. Пусть в ней всегда будет мир и   
          хлеб. Мир – поскольку только в мире и согласии можно верно решить все вопросы, выйти из  
          любой даже тупиковой ситуации. Хлеб – поскольку он всему голова. Он даст силы Вам и  
          Вашим детям, поможет преодолеть все испытания, которые выпадут на Вашу долю. Хлеб –  
          источник и основа жизни, символ благополучия и достатка!
          мама: Благословляю Вас на долгую, счастливую, богатую жизнь в любви и согласии.
                                           Мама:           Бросаем под ноги зерно,
Пусть счастьем прорастёт оно.
Бросаем под ноги медь,
Чтоб никогда не болеть.
Бросаем под ноги монеты медные,
Чтоб не быть Вам бедными.
Бросаем под ноги Вам сладости,
Чтоб в Вашей жизни было больше радости.
3.	Когда жених и невеста отламывают по кусочку хлеб – должны отломить немного. «Отцовский» хлеб нужно съесть до конца.
II.	Застолье
1.	1-ый тост «За молодых» (говорит тамада) – молодожёны встают.
2.	Идёт одаривание, говорят гости – молодожёны стоят, как факт уважения ко всем присутствующим.
3.	После одаривания или ближе к концу свадьбы – молодожёны берут слово. Они благодарят родителей и гостей. Родителей – за праздник. Гостей – за то, что пришли и поздравили.
4.	В конце торжества невеста бросает букет цветов. Жених – бутоньерку (по желанию, если есть холостые друзья).
5.	Необходимо подумать над вопросом: «Будете ли Вы называть после свадьбы родителей «мамой» и «папой». Если «да» - необходимо предупредить тамаду заранее.
6.	Свадьба идёт своим чередом, весело, в темпе, если молодожёны тоже участвуют в свадебном веселье: танцуют, радуются победам участников игр, может быть сами участвуют в конкурсах. Если молодые часто выходят на улицу – свадьба стопориться, практически никто не танцует, а тамада не может вести программу.
7.	Родители в конце вечера зажигают свои свечи и по просьбе, ведущей зажигают свечи молодожёнам. Гости зажигают свои свечи от свечей молодожёнов. Свечи гостям раздаёт тамада.
8.	Жених и невеста на свадьбе – как король с королевой. С одной стороны, почёт, внимание от всех присутствующих, с другой стороны – не расслабиться до конца свадьбы.
9.	При подготовке свадьбы необходимо знать, что гости уже через неделю забудут, что было из еды на столах, что кушали. А вот как прошла свадьба – будут помнить очень долго.
10.	До первого застолья, как только тамада пригласила гостей и молодых в зал, молодые могут сходить в туалет, т. к. до первого танца молодых (а это ещё 30-40 минут) у них этой возможности не будет.
11.	Тамада приезжает на свадьбу за 40-30 минут до начала застолья, к этому времени сумка с вещами уже должна быть оставлена у администратора кафе или ресторана. 


III.   Что необходимо подготовить ко Дню свадьбы

1-ый день:

1.	Встреча молодых:
1.	Тарелка – по желанию
2.	хлеб/соль
3.	обсыпание

            2. Для ведения свадьбы:

1.	Украшенная коробка для денег.
2.	2 или более свадебные хлопушки с сердечками;
3.	40 призов 
Призы могут быть 2-х видов:
1. «праздничные», которые придают дополнительный кураж на празднике: «рожки», бантики на ободке, поролоновые галстуки, шляпы, светящиеся палочки, кулончики;
2. практичные вещи из «Ашана»: крема для рук, шампуни, пластиковые судочки, прихватки, кружки, фонарики, зеркала, ….. 
4.	25-40 свечей;
5.	бутылка Шампанского с фотографиями жениха и невесты (на главный приз серому волку);
6.	Для песочной церемонии
1.	Закрывающийся графин
2.	Песок 2-х цветов (голубой и розовый или зелёный и жёлтый……)
7.	Желательно, чтобы в зале были свободные 2 стола для работы ведущей и музыкантов (на них располагаются аппаратура,  атрибуты и призы) 
8.	К моменту приезда ведущей, сумка с атрибутами для ведения свадьбы, которую готовили молодые, уже должна быть в зале.

----------


## &Strekoza&

Лучшая реклама  в нашем деле - это сарафанное радио! Ни клипы, ни визитки, ни видео не поставит окончательную точку в вопросе вас приглашать или других ведущих. Никогда не цепляйтесь за таких клиентов которые просят: а видео где можно посмотреть? а вокал ваш где можно послушать? вынесут весь мозг - и закажут в 15 процентов из ста! зачем вам эта головная боль вообще? Мы испробовали всевозможную рекламу - газеты, раздача постов и визиток на улице и по кафе, всяческие рекламные акции, страничка в интернете тоже есть и не одна. В результате - все это работает - 5 процентов всех клиентов которые заказывают праздники! У меня создается такое чувство что у людей от изобилия рекламы выработалось какое то отторжение на навязываемые услуги и товары.
А вот есть такие которые видели, понравилось - ищут - подключают знакомых, И ТАК СЧАСТЛИВЫ что находят наши контакты! Конечно залог успеха качественная услуга! Как говорится хороший товар в рекламе не нуждается!
Начинающим ведущим я советую трезво оценивать свой уровень в денежном эквиваленте - и честно называть цену! Ваши клиенты не будут столь притензионны - потому что ищут доступную услугу - а на все вопросы отвечайте - я буду очень стараться - опыт есть! не вдавайтесь в подробности! В этом случае все честно - вы предоставляете им услугу по честной цене - они дают вам возможность повышать ваш уровень на практике!
По мере вашего роста - популярность ваша будет расти сама - вместе с ней и ваша клиентская база! Вот тогда вы честно и смело можете поднимать цену!

----------


## &Strekoza&

мы встречаемся с клиентами которые окончательно сделали свой выбор в нашу пользу - сделали предварительный заказ и внесли в недельный срок авансовый платеж. Все разговоры по поводу подумаем поговорим - примем решение - вежливо отклоняю. ссылаюсь на то что мы работаем только со своими клиентами, или по рекомендации наших клиентов - уговаривать у нас просто нет времени. поскольку на собеседование уходит два часа как минимум(это же крайне серьёзно!) - плюс дорога(ожидание) Отсылаю на сайты, там есть фото - этого достаточно для представления общей картины!рекомендую попросить видео у знакомых которые нас посоветовали. И (о чудо!) пятьдесят процентов вторично перезванивают. Авансовый платеж небольшой (20 процентов примерно) - но его наличие бронирует число именно для этого клиента! Это как в анекдоте - кто первый встал - того и тапки! :Grin:  Кто первый внес платеж - у того клиента и работаем! Это как то дисциплинирует заказчиков.

----------


## &Strekoza&

при встрече всегда предоставляю клиенту возможность выбора - встречи - четыре варианта, одаривание - три варианта, финал - четыре варианта, театрализованные моменты - три - четыре варианта. конкурсы для свидетелей - если нужно оговариваем! Все это сопровождаю кусочками видео на ноутбуке или фото. Очень подробно музыку - первый танец само собой. Рассказываю про обряды которые возможно провести. Подробно о каждом. Уточняю состав гостей и их возрастной баланс. Спрашиваю как бы видите ваше торжество? лирическим и романтичным?  Или очень веселым, где скучать времени не будет и каждый гость будет задействован?Где познакомились и давно ли встречаются? 
Обязательно уточняю - в какой мере сами молодые хотели бы во всем участвовать? Активно или созерцательно? Кто из гостей прибыл издалека? Кому из гостей необходимо выразить особое почтение? Через два часа - люди настолько раскрепощаются, что...рассказывают чуть ли не всю биографию свою - и своей семьи! Вы уже их лучший друг - и процент доверия к вам вырастает многократно! ЛЮДИ ЛЮБЯТ ВНИМАНИЕ К СЕБЕ!!!!

----------


## &Strekoza&

расплачиваемся только по окончанию банкета - примета плохая! замечали не раз! то аппаратура подводит - то гости не адекватные оказываются! Однажды даже ногу подвернула...жуть! Не берем денег вперед и все! А сами подошли расплатиться - ещё 15 минут танцев (в подарок за дисциплинированность!) Об этом заранее предупреждаем в шутливой форме - бегут с деньгами сами - как миленькие! :Smile3:  Все просто!

----------


## elen-ka20

> Лучшая реклама в нашем деле - это сарафанное радио!


совершенно  не согласна,Это всё оооочень относительно на самом деле. Рекомендация сужает круг "кандидатов" и внушает  к вам больше доверия.И всё потому,что нет ни какой гарантии,что те,кто рекомендовал и те,кто к вам от них пришёл одинаково видять свой праздник. Приходят иногда клиенты и начинают разговор с жалоб на тамаду,которая была у друзей. Я спрашиваю,а где они её на шли? Ответ почти всегда одинаковый : " им  её посоветовали." ((Вот вам и сарафан.
Или вот такая ситуация ..тоже сарафан:ко мне пришли клиенты,мы пообщались и они пошли определяться.Но пока они думали, я взяла другую свадьбу.В итоге они успешно отгуляли свадьбу дочери,им(как они сказали ) понравился ведущий,НО...именно  мои координаты они дали знакомой , а та передала их ещё кому -то.Так  я и отработала один из Новогодников. Да...по рекомендации,но  те,кто её дали понятия не имеют как я работаю.И таких случаев у меня было очень много..



> Никогда не цепляйтесь за таких клиентов которые просят: а видео где можно посмотреть?


И как это "не цепляться"?!!! Вообще не согласна.Они должны знать всё от и до.Я сама настаиваю на подробной "знакомстве" с моей работой на 1-й встрече,потому как на второй я уже обсуждаю не свою работу, а их свадьбу.Зато( как писала выше) и  получается ,что если клиент посчитал,что моя работа ему дорого,находит дешевле, а потом своим друзьям даёт мои координаты, а тех,кто у них отработал. Или когда у них ДР,юбилеи и т.д.,они знают,что у меня море других вариантов и не ищут других,чтоб не повторяться.
И чтобы так было они должны после первой встречи знать о работе  всё от и до.И чтобы вернутся, и  если что просто дать ту самую рекомендацию.
Я считаю что наши клиенты имеют право  пощупать,посмотреть,примерять и т.д.  ,так как они платят за это деньги и имеют право знать ,что за них получают.



> Ни клипы, ни визитки, ни видео не поставит окончательную точку в вопросе вас приглашать или других ведущих


+100000000000000.Но и сарафан не поставит ,увы...как и прочая реклама .Им могут насоветовать десятки ведущих.А выбор будет зависит только от ВЕДУЩЕГО   и не от чего или кого другого!!!!! Если сумеет  в течении первых 15 минут  завоевать их интерес и с каждой минутой укрепить их уверенность, что они  нашли СВОЕГО ведущего.А вот тут все средства хороши  и нужны : умение правильно выстроить разговор,донести,что ваша программа вне конкуренции(вот здесь показа фото,видео не то чтоб обязательный,но точно очень здорово поможет ) ,что ваша высокая цена -это не цена...это просто  бесплатно за такую работу.И т.д...Есть простые правила   и психологические ходы,которые со временем вырабатывает каждый ведущий и тогда если к тебе пришли,то 100% не уйдут,даже если сорвали твой тел.на столбе.



> Мы испробовали всевозможную рекламу - газеты, раздача постов и визиток на улице и по кафе, всяческие рекламные акции,


бесполезно как 20 лет назад,так и сейчас.

----------


## GilyMari

> Лучшая реклама  в нашем деле - это сарафанное радио! Ни клипы, ни визитки, ни видео не поставит окончательную точку в вопросе вас приглашать или других ведущих. Никогда не цепляйтесь за таких клиентов которые просят: а видео где можно посмотреть? а вокал ваш где можно послушать? вынесут весь мозг - и закажут в 15 процентов из ста! зачем вам эта головная боль вообще? Мы испробовали всевозможную рекламу - газеты, раздача постов и визиток на улице и по кафе, всяческие рекламные акции, страничка в интернете тоже есть и не одна. В результате - все это работает - 5 процентов всех клиентов которые заказывают праздники! У меня создается такое чувство что у людей от изобилия рекламы выработалось какое то отторжение на навязываемые услуги и товары.
> А вот есть такие которые видели, понравилось - ищут - подключают знакомых, И ТАК СЧАСТЛИВЫ что находят наши контакты! Конечно залог успеха качественная услуга! Как говорится хороший товар в рекламе не нуждается!
> Начинающим ведущим я советую трезво оценивать свой уровень в денежном эквиваленте - и честно называть цену! Ваши клиенты не будут столь притензионны - потому что ищут доступную услугу - а на все вопросы отвечайте - я буду очень стараться - опыт есть! не вдавайтесь в подробности! В этом случае все честно - вы предоставляете им услугу по честной цене - они дают вам возможность повышать ваш уровень на практике!
> По мере вашего роста - популярность ваша будет расти сама - вместе с ней и ваша клиентская база! Вот тогда вы честно и смело можете поднимать цену!


Согласна, что лучшая реклама - сарафанное радио. Мне совсем недавно одна клиентка высказала интересную мысль, про рекламу в газете (у меня дата, на которую она хотела сделать заказ, была занята и я ей посоветовала позвонить знакомой ведущей, ее номер телефона был опубликован в газете), на что она сказала, нет уж, спасибо, раз себя рекламирует, значит не все так хорошо в бизнесе, хороший ведущий в такой рекламе не нуждается. Вот и задумаешь после таких высказываний. С клиентом тоже встречаюсь после окончательного выбора в нашу пользу, просто так время убивать не буду.

----------


## GilyMari

> +100000000000000.Но и сарафан не поставит ,увы...как и прочая реклама .Им могут насоветовать десятки ведущих.А выбор будет зависит только от ВЕДУЩЕГО и не от чего или кого другого!!!!


Елена, в Вашем посте тоже есть своя правда, но лично у меня 90% заказов идет именно через сарафан.

----------


## elen-ka20

> у меня 90% заказов идет именно через сарафан.


Марин,да я и не оспариваю  :Meeting: ,что " сарафан " из всех видов рекламы самый надежный и результативный.Думаю у всех ,работающих в сфере услуг ,такая же картина .НО...это всего -навсего рекомендация,которая придаст уверенности клиенту , что посмотреть стоит и вообще узнать о том,что ты такая есть.Всё! 
Другое дело когда лично был и видел в работе. Достаточно сказать,что "у вас всё будет по другому",забрать задаток и назначить следующую встречу, чтоб обсудить детали.
А принесёт ли она заказ зависит только от нашего умения презентовать себя так,чтобы остальные имена в списке рекомендаций  они и не рассматривали.То есть на окончательный выбор влияет не рекомендация, а наше умение на первой встрече обаять,заинтересовать,расположить ,донести,убедить и т.д. и т.п. ,тем самым не оставить другого выбора кроме как мы.И когда ты понимаешь как это сделать,то каждая встреча  будет равняться заказу.

----------


## GilyMari

> То есть на окончательный выбор влияет не рекомендация, а наше умение на первой встрече обаять,заинтересовать,расположить ,донести,убедить и т.д. и т.п. ,тем самым не оставить другого выбора кроме как мы.И когда ты понимаешь как это сделать,то каждая встреча будет равняться заказу.


Ну это однозначно, наше умение удержать заказчика, проявить себя, но для встречи, клиента надо ж еще и заманить :Taunt: , а вот тут как раз и "сарафан" в помощь, а остальная реклама, к сожалению, не эффективна.

----------


## t.re

> На мой взгляд, по телефону - свободна дата или нет, сколько стоят различные услуги, и всё 
> Если спрашивают, что будет в программе - предлагаю ответить примерно так, ввиду того, что это не телефонный разговор, предлагаю программу обсудить при встрече, с учётом пожеланий и предложений.


+ 1! Делаю так же! И сразу оговариваю: "За встречу же с вас денег никто не берет!" Правда, один раз в моей практике был случай. Клиенты позвонили, встретились со мной! Все обсудили, все рассказала, анкету молодоженов взяли для заполнения, а через пару дней ночью невеста прислала смс - ку дословно: "Мы в ваших услугах не нуждаемся" Полный ступор! Ладно бы: "Извините, так и так, нашли другую ведущую", "Не бронируйте на нас дату" А тут будто бы я им n- ое количество раз предлагала свои услуги, навязывала свою программу, 55 раз звонила - уточнила доверяют ли они мне проведение торжества! Такой осадок неприятный остался! А на встрече недоумение невесты вызвало то, что призы и какие - то атрибуты для свадьбы (рушник для хлеба - соли, свечи для семейного очага, шарики, которые они в небо хотят запускать и т.д.) должны они покупать. Так и спросила: "А это что все мы должны покупать?" Что в свою очередь вызвало недоумение с моей стороны - должна ли покупать то, что останется им, я!?

----------


## t.re

> невеста прислала смс - ку дословно: "Мы в ваших услугах не нуждаемся"


к слову сказать, пришли эти товарищи как раз таки по "сарафанному радио"

----------


## GilyMari

> к слову сказать, пришли эти товарищи как раз таки по "сарафанному радио"


Да, к сожалению бывает и такое, но прийти по сарафану и договориться о банкете - это уже разные вещи. Как правильно написала Елена, заказчика надо обаять, зацепить, а может и дешевле вариант нашли.У меня тоже бывают такие клиенты, но, слава Богу, очень редко.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> должна ли покупать то, что останется им, я!?


ТаТьЯнА да глупость какая то! у одних рушник за 100 руб из ЗАГСа в подарок,а кто то за 2 тыс приносит из салона свадебного,а в последнее время всё чаще,бывают семейные рушники,ручной работы из самотканного льна,с ручной вышивкой ещё и кружева самовязанные(ручная работа)..ми под 100 лет!!! о как!!!  Конечно я могу всё для них приобрести и привезти,но как угадать,что для них будет хорошо? фужеры теж,иногда приносят бить багемское стекло или хрусталь,а чаще из ИКЕИ,где 6 шт. стоят 180 рэ. Нет уж пусть готовят сами!! Конечно я приобретала несколько раз,для особо-занятых пар,весь необходимый реквизит,но в таком случае я оговаривала вот как раз такие моменты и мне выдавали сумму ну там по эконом классу одну-две тыс.
Что же касается рекламы и сарафанки..Хорошо ВСЁ! Главное что бы клиент позвонил,назначить встречу,а там надо зацепить  понять понравились ли вы др. другу.

----------


## GilyMari

Я иногда покупаю реквизит, но именно расходный, который буду использовать в игровых, конкурсных моментах, мне удобнее это сделать самой,т.к. на опыте уже знаю, что лучше подойдет. Но что касается рушников, бокалов, семейного очага - это уже не мое, тут уж все очень индивидуально. Молодожены никогда и не просили меня покупать такие вещи, ведь сейчас еще и популярно оформление в определенной цветовой гамме.

----------


## &Strekoza&

Вау! сколько тут добавилось мнений! Собственно никакого согласия не согласия не требуется! каждый свое мнение высказывает - как я понимаю! Я всего лишь поделилась своим опытом - который работает!  :Ok:  просто честными надо быть! вот мой девиз! Вы обещаете клиенту золотые горы - а где гарантия что именно так он вас и воспримет - и вас и ваш стиль работы? У нас каждая вторая ведущая преподносит себя как звезду, при этом проводит пошлые конкурсы и говорит сальные шутки! Уверена что об этом на собеседовании она не сообщает!А вот если посоветовали - то скорее друзья - со схожими взглядами на праздник и примерно тем же менталитетом! А если передали визитку - то это уже не по рекомендации - а просто пришел контакт!
Надо понимать специфику нашей работы - не горшки продаём! Клиент видит - он оценивает! сколько людей столько и мнений! Разные люди - ищут именно своих ведущих! По моему - так!

----------


## Kazanan

соглашусь со &Strekoza& , а еще бывает так что подходят в конце вечера и говорят: вот мы были сколько раз на праздниках с разными ведущими, все бы хорошо но что-то не хватало :) души что ли, искренности... А честным, да, нужно быть , в первую очередь

----------


## Смолянинова

У меня был недавно юбилей. Сначала их интересовала цена (даже тоговались), затем указывали что надо сделать и как. Я подготовила сценарий показала заказчице, она носиком покрутила и сказала, что все устраивает. Когда я пришла на праздник (был юбилей мужчине 55 лет ее несостоявшийся свекр) люди оказались просты, в основном преподаватели начальных классов. Они все живые, без заносчивости и я начала юбилей как было запланированно, а потом как мне подсказывало сердце. И представляете все прошло на УРА! Теперь я понимаю, что с собой в запасе надо иметь еще что то.

----------


## Смолянинова

а если честно, то люди по чему то спрашивают цену а не сценарий

----------


## Лара Петрова

> а если честно, то люди по чему то спрашивают цену а не сценарий


А цену спрашивают, потому, что , зачастую, не знают с чего начать разговор.
 Заказчик, когда звонит, пытается найти "подешевше"...
Стоит попытаться разговорить человека.
Ведь, возьми себя, к примеру - когда что - то тебе нравится - платье, торт, сумка - не суть важно, что именно.
Важно ЧТО НРАВИТСЯ - и на ценник смотришь в последнюю очередь.
Или делаешь для себя пометку, а когда не находишь аналога (а наши услуги, хоть и говорят - ведущих пруд пруди, по большей части эксклюзивны) - возвращаешься к приглянувшейся вещи, товару, человеку.
При разговоре с заказчиком важно "для себя" решить - будешь ты работать с этими заказчиками или нет, свободна ли дата и т.д 
И Начать с ними просто по человечески общаться.
После разговора, после выявления пожеланий и "хочух" - у заказчика не будет стоять первостепенный вопрос цены. 
Он будет заинтересован в тебе, как в ведущей. И будет ориентирован на встречу. 
А на встрече  уже всё хорошо... общаемся, договариваемся, обсуждаем тонкости.

----------

kucunychka (19.05.2017)

----------


## Смолянинова

> А цену спрашивают, потому, что , зачастую, не знают с чего начать разговор.
>  Заказчик, когда звонит, пытается найти "подешевше"...
> Стоит попытаться разговорить человека.
> Ведь, возьми себя, к примеру - когда что - то тебе нравится - платье, торт, сумка - не суть важно, что именно.
> Важно ЧТО НРАВИТСЯ - и на ценник смотришь в последнюю очередь.
> Или делаешь для себя пометку, а когда не находишь аналога (а наши услуги, хоть и говорят - ведущих пруд пруди, по большей части эксклюзивны) - возвращаешься к приглянувшейся вещи, товару, человеку.
> При разговоре с заказчиком важно "для себя" решить - будешь ты работать с этими заказчиками или нет, свободна ли дата и т.д 
> И Начать с ними просто по человечески общаться.
> После разговора, после выявления пожеланий и "хочух" - у заказчика не будет стоять первостепенный вопрос цены. 
> ...


Здравствуйте, прочитала Ваше сообщение. Представляете встретились, поговрили и заказчицы уже кивают головой, когда я им рассказывала, что будет. Правда начинала разговор первая я , а не они.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Всем привет! Недавно посмотрел отрывок из тренинга Александра Синютина, в котором говорится об ошибках, допускаемых при первой встрече. Некоторые моменты намотал на ус...  :Yes4:

----------

kucunychka (19.05.2017), Ганина Галина (20.03.2017), Натали69 (17.12.2015)

----------


## СмайликПуф

Я вообще разговор заканчиваю " наша встреча вас ни к чему не обязывает.Вы собрали информацию и я рада была познакомиться с вами.Если определитесь и я буду не занята на вашу дату(вот эта фраза хорошо работает), то буду рада помочь..походите,посмотрите,чтобы выбрать ВАШЕГО ведущего."И всё..успшного выбора и успешного юбиля вам отдуши. 
И ни каких -" а можно мы подумаем 5 дней, а вы нас подождите." ..Нет!!! мы не ждем даже секунды.Как только закроется за ними дверь, мы уже продолжаем переговоры и встречи.Это вообще безотказный вариант ,чтоб думали быстрее.[/QUOTE]

Формулировка вообще бесподобная!Прям не в бровь, а в глаз)обязательно возьму в практику

----------

Зажигай-ка (28.07.2016)

----------


## Nadine86

> Я при первой встрече с заказчиками даю им анкету для молодоженов. Где прописаны все обряды свадьбы + варианты их проведения и общая информация - и.о родителей, где познакомились,  в каком стиле свадьба и т.д. За последние три года цена существенно возросла у нас в городе. Я не могу сказать, что беру определенную фиксированную стоимость. Ту цену, что я называю всегда зависит от количества гостей, от места проведения + я пытаюсь сразу определить материальное обеспечение, скажем так, пары. Если у меня эта дата не занята, осталась одна свободная, то я могу и скидочку тогда сделать. Вообщем, оплата довольно таки гибкая)


А можно попросить пример вашей анкеты?

----------


## Nadine86

> А я вот все наоборот делаю))) Всегда беру задаток. Это гарантия и мне и заказчику, так всем спокойнее. И прошу остальную сумму перед началом банкета передать. Как правило, родители молодоженов заранее в банкетный зал приезжают, они-то и расплачиваются. И не потому так делаю, что боюсь, что мне не заплатят, а потому что не хочу отвлекать на этот момент внимание молодоженов и их родителей.


Полностью поддерживаю. Стараюсь тоже так делать. Раньше всегда брала деньги в конце вечера, но после парочки случаев пересмотрела свое отношение.
 Одну я уже описывала на форуме, когда родители были не в ладах между собой, а все услуги они оплачивали пополам. Вот и приходилось половину брать у одних, а потом идти ко вторым. А раз они были в конфликте, то и услуги которые заказывали им не нравились. Мама невесты была весь вечер недовольна рестораном, а мама жениха мной))) Благо, что молодожены были довольны всем)))
И второй случай произошел несколько лет назад. И понимаю, что все от людей зависит. И нельзя всех под одну гребенку, но уж очень резануло....
Свадьба подходит к концу. Я сама за деньгами не ходила, всегда ждала, пока заказчики сами подойдут и рассчитаются. И вот уже последние залпы салюта. Праздник подошел к концу. Гости начинают разъезжаться по домам. Молодожены подошли поблагодарили и видя немой вопрос в моих глаза намекнули, что расплатится со мной мама (уже не помню чья). МЖ попрощались и уехали. Уже и гости разошлись. А обе мамы взяли контейнеры и как это принято было раньше пошли собирать по столам остатки еды на 2-й день.  Я уже и вещи свои собрала и взглядом их искала, но все бестолку. Подошла, в шутливой форме намекнула, что хотим домой и зарплаты) На что мне было в грубой форме сказано - *" вы будете находиться здесь, пока мы не закончим убирать. Мы оплатили музыку, вот пусть и играет пока мы тут."* 
Я, конечно, ошалела. Скажи они это по-человечески, типа, пусть музыкант собирается не торопится, что-нить фончиком поставит, пока мы тут убираем. Дело же 15 минут.  Ну а я в любом случае не нужна. Я же не пойду помогать им собирать в контейнеры еду.  Короче, я села на стульчик и покорно ждала вместе с ди-джеем еще час пока они все собрали, вынесли все оставшееся в машину, сняли плакаты, собрали шарики, оделись и уже направляясь к выходу протянули нам деньги.

----------


## Натали69

Прекрасный мастер-класс,некоторые моменты сразу же взяла на заметку.Я предоплату не беру.на встрече стара_ сь максимально узнать о том как видят герои, во всех деталях, свое торжество( прошу их помечтать о своем празднике).Бывает что на перву_ встречу приходят уже с твердым решением   о сотрудничестве , тогда разговор более предметно протекает.

----------


## Яна31

Наташа , предоплату нужно брать Всегда .Это подтверждение серьёзности намерений с обоих сторон . Наверное ты просто только начинаешь работать ? Если собираешься развиваться в этом бизнесе , то не стесняйся , ты же не собираешься сбегать с этими деньгами и кдиенту так спокойней и ты знаешь что он договорившись с тобой не пойдёт искать дальше забыв тебя поставить в известность .

----------

иришечкахристова (18.08.2016)

----------


## Ирискина

Всем здравствуйте !Подскажите пожалуйста  , вы с заказчиками составляете договор на проведение свадьбы ? и если  примерный  есть у вас ,напишите пожалуйста,какие пункты не пропустить обязательные, чтоб  учесть все нюансы, а то так без договора  мало ли что какие  спорные вопросы возникнут , а тут раз  и все прописано.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> чтоб учесть все нюансы


Даже если в договоре будет прописано всё-всё,оговоренное время и пр. нюансы в том числе и статья УК о том,что Задаток не возвращается и т.д. и т.п.  Ты же в любом случае скандалить не станешь,если люди попадутся некультурные или хамоватые..Максимум,если решат кинуть на деньги,можно попытаться пойти в суд,хотя это то же не самый хороший выход. Решать нужно все щекотливые моменты на месте,разговаривая по человечески.

----------


## Ольгия

> Нужен совет или мнение.
> Размещаю SOS в этой теме,а модераторы могут перенести куда положено.
> Вопрос..подскажите,кто что думает. вот переписка с невестой 
> Иринка
> 19 июня 15 года, Владимир и Екатерина Стопаревы ��. Мой парень был на этой свадьбе, ему все очень понравилось )
> 11.01.16	
> Татьяна
> Отлично!Тогда остаётся встретиться и обсудить(придумать) каким будет Ваш день.Вы я так понимаю,разошлись с милым во мнениях о ведущих?Вам нравится кто то другой?
> 11.01.16	
> ...





> ТАТЬЯНА55, 
> А для чего тогда брать задаток, если его возвращать? Это тоже своего рода подстраховка, что Клиенты не спрыгнут, а им, что ведущий не возьмет другой праздник подороже. К тому же, когда берешь заказ - начинаешь готовиться и под свадьбу покупаешь тот или иной реквизит..





> Тань, ну тут дело хозяйское. То есть, как ты сама решишь. Советы других людей вряд ли помогут.
> 
> С одной стороны, надо учить "Горе-ведущих". 
> Если ты "мамина подруга", то веди совсем бесплатно! Чего ж ты с друзей денег просишь и отбираешь хлеб у других ведущих?
> 
> С другой стороны, надо учить и "горе-заказчиков". 
> Тут неуместно выражение "Заказчик всегда прав". Дату забили, сценарий уже готовится под них, ты ведешь какую-то подготовку... Возможно, отказываешь другим на эту дату... Закупаешь реквизит, пишешь стихи под гостей...Короче, работаешь не покладая рук.
> А заказчики так легко ломают весь процесс!? 
> 
> ...





> ТАТЬЯНА55, а чтобы не было таких проблем,надо составлять договор,Даже если ты не ЧП и не фирма.У меня есть составленный юристом вариант,но я им не пользуюсь .На листе из обычной чековой книжки или накладной мне куда удобнее,где прописывать все нюансы и этот - в первую очередь. Плюс "Бытовой райдер ведущего" тоже в помощь.
> При чём составить,расписаться самой и чтоб они тоже в нём расписались им.А потом ещё и озвучить пару раз как минимум ,что если что - прощай задаток.У меня чётко прописано (и озвучено): "в случаи расторжения договорённости по вине заказчика задаток будет являться неустойкой и не возвращается.Если же по вине подрядчика ,выплачивается неустойка 20%" 
> Вот потому ,Таня,они и кидают,что если они найдут дешевле, его вернуть обратно.Так как о не возврате их не предупреждали. И вторая причина- маленькая сумма задатка.И потерять не жалко.
>  Сообщение от Орбита  
> Нет, я скорее, еще хуже. Я вообще не беру предоплату.
> Это в корне не правильный подход.Не в деньгах дело или в не доверии.Просто мы все так устроены. Психология житейская,так сказать .Отдали задаток и всё...вопрос закрыт.А нет -продолжают искать."Ой, ну давай посмотрим..ну просто так.." И упс...уступили хорошо... или "плюшками" поманили.Или декор в пол цены.И всё..прощай заказ.





> Сообщение от Nikol  
> Это тоже своего рода подстраховка, что Клиенты не спрыгнут, а им, что ведущий не возьмет другой праздник подороже
> Дело в том что никакая это не подстраховка,так формальность,одна..клиенты находят дешевле иииии дальше их переубеждать крайне сложно.
>  Сообщение от Орбита  
> Советы других людей вряд ли помогут
> Наталья я всегда прислушиваюсь к советам мудрейших
>  Сообщение от Орбита  
> А если ты очень жалостливая, честная, добрая, порядочная, сердобольная... (еще перечислять?) тогда отдай деньги. Пожелай счастья. Пожми им руки, обними, расцелуй и смахни слезы умиления.
> грешна...я такая...аж самой иногда противно
> ...





> В своей практике (ведущий с 1981 года, музыкантом с 1975) возвращал деньги 2 раза. 1 раз-умер дедушка, свадьбу отменили. 2 раз - украли аппаратуру, не на чем было работать. Задаток, он и в Африке задаток. Вы не берёте на эту дату, больше заказов, клиент не ищет больше ни кого. А если нашёл, пусть договаривается про сумму с минусом Вашего задатка





> Таня,да тут дело не в "не пуганых и безденежных" При чём тут вообще это.Надо учить людей думать и жить по цивилизованным законам,а не по законам джунглей. ..Дело в общепринятой практике.И если ты чётко проговорила, принимая задаток ,что у тебя ТАКИЕ ПРАВИЛА,а не просто возьмёшь деньги,то проблем будет точно меньше.
> Конечно есть "особенные" ,которые за три копейки вынесут мозг и им хочется отдать ,чтоб жить спокойно.Таких и суд не испугает,но большая часть вменяемые .
> 
> Надо не иметь ввиду ,что типа они поняли ,а ГОВОРИТЬ и говорить ЧЁТКО И ЯСНО! И ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!!!! аргументировать ПОЧЕМУ ТАК!
> Я уверена этих ты не предупреждала ,ни чего вы не составляли и не подписывали. В лучшем случаи так.сказала про междупрочим..А если так,то в этой ситуации ты виновата сама. Они решили что.." оставим деньга,а если что - пойдём и заберём обратно" (как и получилось теперь) 
> 
> Это хороший урок на будущее чтобы пересмотреть подход к этому вопросу и чётко выработать политику на будущее. .Теперь ,раз ты об этом уже конкретно задумалась,советую ПИСАТЬ...ГОВОРИТЬ(при чём конкретно:" вы уверены в своём решении? уверены что ни чего не поменяется? потому,что я вас предупреждаю (и вы сами расписались под этим соглашением) ,что в случаи отказа от наших услуг ваш задаток автоматически становиться "неустойкой" И сразу вторая часть"Почему" ,: "потому что что я могу закрыть за вами сейчас дверь и мне позвонит несколько пар на вашу дату.Я дам отбой.И больше мне на эту дату ни кто и не позвонит .И если вы переиграете,то по вашей вине потеряет работу не только я, а целая команда(или ещё и мой ДЖ). ) 
> Надо уметь правильно выстраивать разговор и всегда всё разжёвывать ,выстраивая разговор из двух составляющие :первая часть - твёрдое "Нет" ..,вторая -аргументировать "ПОТОМУ ЧТО ..". Клиент должен и знать,и быть предупреждённым и самое главное ПОНИМАТЬ почему так.
> Тогда прежде чем бегать и искать дешевле он будет считать цену "дешёвого" варианта+ отданный уже задаток.





> Сообщение от yuzef  
> А если нашёл, пусть договаривается про сумму с минусом Вашего задатка
> Они нашли на 10 тыс дешевле!!!а деньги всё равно требуют.
> 
>  Сообщение от elen-ka20  
> а ГОВОРИТЬ и говорить ЧЁТКО И ЯСНО! И ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!!!! аргументировать ПОЧЕМУ ТАК!
> Я уверена этих ты не предупреждала ,ни чего вы не составляли и не подписывали.
> Подписывали и они и я ,в договоре,где стоят мои ИНН и ОРГН,телефоны.адрес.ФИО..единственное,ТАМ всё прописано,они перечитали(а может и не перечитали),а сейчас вот её ответ
> Иринка
> ...





> ТАТЬЯНА55, у меня в договоре есть такой пункт, что, если молодые вдруг передумают, задаток в любом случае я не возвращаю, потому как срывается работа. И в практике 2 раза было так, что отказывали, но задаток оставался при мне 
> 
> но ситуация конечно неприятная и щекотливая





> ТАТЬЯНА55, Тань, гнилые  люди - факт...
> 
> У меня прошлым январем дату на август забили с задатком в 10 000р. Как чувствовала, не хотела такой большой задаток брать... Двум парам молодых отказала на это число. А за 2 месяца до свадьбы - звонок: молодые расстались, свадьбы не будет, верните деньги. Музыкант возвращать деньги отказался категорически. А мне звонили постоянно (чаще - по субботам, проверяя видимо наличие свадеб). Дата так и осталась пустой. Мама невесты позвонила и в этот день вечером, мои дети шумели рядом  она посетовала, что мы так и остались в этот день без работы и снова заговорила о деньгах. Причем, каждый раз смысл разговора сводился к тому, что эти деньги не принесут мне счастья. В итоге я просто плюнула и отдала свои пять тысяч (раз в месяц по штуке на карту им перечисляла, т.к. они из другого города). Что уж там они пожелали музыканту - не знаю...





> Сообщение от bree80  
> у меня в договоре есть такой пункт, что, если молодые вдруг передумают, задаток в любом случае я не возвращаю, потому как срывается работа
> на сколько я понимаю у Тани такой пункт есть и они поставили подпись ,что знают.Ну в таком случаи раз всё и есть и всё было сделано как надо,зависит от тебя.Ты можешь отморозится и забить на их звонки ,претензии и т.д. И не возвращать. Юридически правда на твоей стороне 
> И тут всё правильно.
>  Сообщение от Ольчик Умница  
> гнилые люди - факт...
> +1000. ..как и писалось всё зависит от адекваности человека.Эти как я понимаю загоняют воробья в поле за рубль. Если времени много- отдай и пусть подавятся. А если до свадьбы меньше месяца,так и говорить с ними не о чём. Ты вправе стоять на своём.В суд я бы по любому не пошла,потому что здоровье и время дороже. А они ,раз всё оформлено как положено,сами понимают, что судиться бесполезно.Но наша работа -сарафан и кто знает что они потом будут рассказывать ..
> Пока не сталкивалась с такими,хотя свадьба однажды отменилась, но задаток ни кто не заикался забирать,но я бы точно отдала.Я богаче на эти 3 рубля не стану,а то потом вынесут весь мозг и на лекарства,чтобы восстановить нервы потрачу больше.
> Так что тут Таня ни кто тебе совет не даст. Надо для себя решить как и так и поступить.Тут у каждого своё ИМХО. Одно понятно - ты права.





> Сообщение от ТАТЬЯНА55  
> 
> ЧТО мне ей написать и КАК поступить???
> Я ответила однажды так: "Я Вам верну 50% задатка в тот день, когда эту дату забронирует у меня новый клиент. Я понесла затраты, потратила время на встречу с вами, отказала паре, которая очень меня хотела. Поэтому, ждите." Пока что проблем не возникало.


...

----------

elmira67 (17.03.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Спасибо :Tender:  Ольге,что перенесла разговор в эту тему. ВСЕМ-ВСЕМ кто принимал участие,поддерживал и советовал ОГРОМНОЕ-приОгромное  СПАСИБИЩЕ!!
Копирую крайние 2 сообщения в нашей переписке Надеюсь,что на этом ВСЁ у нас и закончилось.
Татьяна
Всё,деньги сегодня перевела,встречайте
03.03.16	

Иринка
Пришли, спасибо

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

*Притча о Мастере*

Одна девушка решила заказать платье у известного портного, потому что шил он красиво и всегда на совесть. Правда, она считала, что платья его слишком дороги. А потому, придя в мастерскую, первым делом решила договориться о цене.

— Вы очень много берёте за свои платья, — заявила она.
— Разве? Я вовсе так не считаю, — возразил портной.
— Ещё как дорого! Сами посудите — на пошив платья для меня потребуется не больше двух метров ткани. Так?
— Так, — согласился тот.
— Ну вот, если к стоимости материала прибавить стоимость ниток, иголок и даже ножниц, которыми это платье будет раскроено, всё равно получится как минимум вдвое дешевле. Так что и платить я вам должна, соответственно, вдвое меньше.

Портной помолчал с минуту, а потом ответил:
— Ну что же, юная леди, вы меня почти убедили. Настолько, что я даже согласен взять с вас половину первоначальной стоимости. Если вы настаиваете, конечно.
— Конечно, настаиваю! — обрадовалась девушка.
— Договорились. Сейчас я сниму необходимые мерки, и через неделю посыльный доставит вам заказ прямо домой.

Всю неделю девушка хвалилась подругам, как дёшево она получит платье от известного портного. Те не верили и захотели убедиться лично, что их не обманывают. В назначенный час все собрались у неё дома. Пришёл и посыльный с коробкой. Девушка торжественно сняла крышку и извлекла оттуда… два метра ткани, пару катушек ниток, иголки и ножницы.

В гневе она бросилась к портному.
— Как вы посмели меня обмануть?! — вскричала она, едва переступив порог.
— Никакого обмана не было, — покачал головой портной. — Я сложил в коробку всё то, что было перечислено вами. Если же там всё-таки чего-то не хватает, то, возможно, это потому, что вы забыли это оплатить.

----------

elmira67 (17.03.2016), Ива74 (03.02.2020), Ирина Лисс (24.06.2017), иришечкахристова (18.08.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.03.2016)

----------


## лесоль

Дорогие форумчане,а у меня обратная ситуация, я -заказчик, завтра первый разговор...очень волнуюсь,так как я ведомый человек,боюсь,опять под влиянием соглашусь,а потом жалеть буду...у меня так со свадьбой получилась,выбрала тамаду по отзывам от знакомых,дорогую,посмотрела фото-вроде понравились,да и сама она-приветливая,слушала внимательно,записывала. Правда,когда я о ее конкурсах расспрашивала—ничего не рассказывала,говорила—иначе сюрприза не будет...Я заказывала квест,в стиле поиска пиратских сокровищ,ресторан был заказан именно под это-дорогой для меня,но во дворе был огромный деревянный карабль,на другой стороне—башня с пушками...Два дня мы обсуждали сценнарий и моменты,которые для меня были важны. В результате—ничего,ни квеста,ни намека на пиратство,ни тех конкурсов,которые я просила—просто идущие друг за другом отдельные конкурсы...Гости  в принципе,были довольны—но у меня сложилось впечатление,что она со мной вообще не разговаривала.... И вот теперь первый юбилей моего сына,я все делаю сама-украшения,написала сценарий,мне сюрпризы больше не нужны,но боюсь,аниматор не захочет вести по моей программе-ее же учить надо,а выбора в нашем городе особо нет-всего 2 компании.реквизит я тоже сама найду,а провести не смогу—характер другой..я веду занятия лфк у детей,и честно говоря—мне трудно добиться внимания детей..вообщем посоветуйте,как бы с смогла,к примеру,вас уговорить провести по моему сценарию?

----------


## лесоль

Просят договор подписать,там конечно предоплата...у меня праздник на улице,в квартире проводить невозможно,мне вот интересно,если будет ливень(у нас почти каждый день дождик) детей заставят мокнуть чтоб залог не возвращать?или я должна за погоду отвечать и терять деньги (я же детям мокнуть не позволю,буду просить отмены праздника)

----------


## лесоль

Вот у меня и состоялся первый разговор.На мой взгляд девушка вела его очень верно.Первый ее вопрос-что бы вам хотелось,далее про именинника и гостей и только потом о дате.С удовольствием взяла у меня сценарий,не сказав-не учите нас,мы сами знаем,что делать у нас разработанные программы,по мере чтения меня хвалила за сценарий,и рассказывала,как они обычно делают,чтоб я выбрала,не делая тайн из своих конкурсов. Предложила на выбор героя, я настаивала на гончике—а у них нет мальчика,согласились переодеть девушку,и только в конце озвучила цену...я конечно,обалдела,но мы так хорошо делились идеями,что как то и согласилась.Предоплату с меня брать не стали,немного напрягло,что договор никакой не подписывали. в конце предложили бонус—маленькое шоу мыльных пузырей или бумажное.еще будет баннер для фото-мелочь,а приятно

----------


## Черёмушка

Прочитала тему ,нашла для себя много познавательного. Свадьбы провожу недавно и с заказчиками встречалась не так много раз. Предоплату,беру всегда . Это как гарантия ,что мы договорились. Но хотела бы и заключать договор,в котором были бы прописаны все нюансы. Может кто нибудь подскажет ,где можно найти шаблон такого договора?

----------


## olya.pan

Раньше никогда не брала предоплату ,но жизнь научила другому ,Без предоплаты тебе могут вообще забыть позвонить ,что праздник заказчики вовсе отменили ,а ты готовилась , приехала и поцеловала закрытые двери ,

----------

